# Komischer Virus auf meinem Computer.. Help!



## HelpMe123 (14 Oktober 2017)

Heute bekam ich einen Anruf von meinem Dad, der meinte mein Mailaccount sei gehackt und schicke Spammails raus. Wurde gesperrt und habe inzwischen ein neues Passwort.
Mein Norton Antivirus Premium Account hat mehrer Viren gefunden, darunter mindestens einen "Trojan.Gen.SMH" einen "Backdoor.Matsnu" und nen Trojaner "Heur.AdvML.B" (kenne mich nicht mit dem Zeug aus) und "Tracking Cookies".. angeblich gelöscht, die kamen noch ein paar Male wieder, irgendwann nicht mehr.

Heute, im Nachhinein sehe ich, dass ein Download von Chip.de (weiß nicht mehr welchen, keine Chronik mehr..) mir die Datei "mijzomsp.exe" einbrachte und dieser als rot und "bösartig" eingestuft wurde und versuchte auf Firefox zuzugreifen.
Mein ComputerCleaner entdeckt jeden Tag 12-25GB löschwertigen Krams auf meinem Rechner, obwohl ich nur zu Facebook und sowas gehe und nichts derart datenaufwändiges mache. Ich lösche also allen Müll und am nächsten Tag ist es genau so viel wie vorher. Die Quellen (über zwei Drittel des GB-Mülls) sind folgende zwei Dateien die über Firefox liefen, in folgenden Ordnern: AppData/Local/Temp/aria-debug-4992.log und AppData/Local/Temp/aria-debug-6084.log Kann mir da irgendwer helfen?
Laut Norton ist der miijzomsp.exe" erst seit einem Monat bekannt, also ganz neu und erst durch 5 Norton-User bekannt.

Kann mir iiirgendwer helfen, please? Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass mein Rechner immernoch infiziert ist, obwohl mein Virusprogramm nichts findet..

Mein Antivirusprogramm scheint ja nicht so gut zu sein, findet die Viren nicht mehr, mein Computer spinnt trotzdem noch..

Mein Antivirusprogramm zeigt folgende Infos zu dem Angriff, siehe Bilder.. (unter Anderem ne Angreifer-URL von den wohl bekannten Seiten livedexchanger.com und adexchangegate.com sogar den Angreifer-Computer, was für die Hacker wahrscheinlich n Hoax ist)

Die ersten drei Bilder sind die mit der 'Sicherheitswarnung gelb' (unbefugter Zugriffsversuch), der aber angeblich geblockt wurde, das Letzte zeigt den Angreifer-Computer eines Virus.



















KAAAACKE.. HAhaha - ihr seid die Besten!


----------



## irmi (15 Oktober 2017)

Ach echt?
Wer denn genau?
Benötige ja auch Hilfe
Oder gibts die bloss für Männer?


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2017)

???


----------

